# OK Who was Born on February 29th?



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Just checking to see just how many of you gray haired folks out there are finally getting old enough to drink now that you are 21, or at least vote at 18 now that today is YOUR birthday?

*;-)*


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

My 32 yr. old daughter is 8 today. I'll buy her a Shirley Temple when we take her to dinner tonight.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

My brother was born a few hours after midnight, on 3/1/60. Missed it by that few hours.

I still think he acts more like a 12 year old than a 50 year old, but …. ;-)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, my sister was born on Valentine's Day, though I swear it was February 29th!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Geez, the day is almost over and we have NO ONE who was born on February 29th? With an LJs population of 20-30,000 that would mean 50-75 LJS were born on this day. Happy B-Day.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

How do you arrive at that figure, HM? By my figuring (which could be wrong), I get 13 to 20.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

20,000 / 366 = ~55
30,000 / 366 = ~82

Assume equal spread of B-Days.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Only 1 out of 1461 days is 2/29


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Ah - you're assuming there's a Feb 29 every year (1 per 366 days). There's only one every 4 years, or 1 per 1461.

Edit: muleskinner by a nose!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with JJohnston's numbers. There is only one chance to be born on 02/29 every four years.

In the nearly useless information department:
The only notable person known to have both been born and died on February 29 was Sir James Wilson (1812-1880), Premier of Tasmania.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Still, even if only a quarter of LJs are regular participants, we should have 3 or 4.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe they are all too busy celebrating their birthday to respond to this thread. When it only happens once every four years, you don't want to miss a minute of it!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, what a ripoff - you wait 4 years for your birthday to come around, and it's on a Wednesday.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

THAT is why I don't do math ;-)

But still… anybody born on Feb 29th?


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

JJohnston - I memorized that stat 32 years ago.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

been thinking all day about how i wish i knew someone with a birthday today


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hey Mike!!*

I just got back. I've been a little "Under The Weather" for a while now and noticed your Post here and it's only 5:50 AM so I thought I'd give it a try. ...LOL..

I like this Post! !!! .....A Friend is a *"Leaper"* and She asked me to do some Research into Leap Year a while back.

Out of Respect for YOU for Posting this GOOD Topic In Non-Shop Talk Buddy …...................

*HANG ON!! HERE WE GO!!*

If some of this stuff is a little SMALL or to LARGE ….*TIP:* Hit and Hold "Control" or "Ctrl", at the same time use The Mouse Wheel to Zoom In, Or Out. I can take this Page down to about 2" Wide doing that. *ALSO Can Do:* "Ctrl", Hold and Hit (+) or (-) Key at the same time, and same result.

Yes! 1461 is the Correct Chance. That's to balance out Clock time over the Year for Revolutions around the Sun which works out to: 365 Days / 5Hours / 49 Minutes / 12 Seconds. ...LOL…

Most of the following came from *"The Honor Society Of Leap Year Day Babies" Members are known as "Leapers"* NOT "Leaplings" as shown in one of the "News" Articles below.

Right behind that is another "News" Article about *"Sadie Hawkins Day". *It's Wrong also. Sadie Hawkins Day is on November 15th. It Came from Al Capp in His Comic Strip "Lil' Abner" that Debuted on November 15th. 1937.

On Leap Year Day, Ladies were allowed to Propose to the Men. 2 Cards are below…(UH OH!! ) At a Sadie Hawkins Dance, the Ladies ask the Men to dance. (I can Handle That! )

A List of "Famous Leapers" is also shown i.e "The Pocket Rocket", Montreal Canadians, 29th., 1936. and a seperate Article on "The Man!!". Also Jimmy Dorsey …1904, Dinah Shore ...1916, Al Rosen ….1924 and and and and…SUPERMAN!!! Also a LOT of American Atheletes.

Any Questions …Ya'll let me know …Hear??

-----------------------------------------------------------









-----------------------------------------------------------









-----------------------------------------------------------










-----------------------------------------------------------










-----------------------------------------------------------










------------------------------------------------------------










------------------------------------------------------------










-------------------------------------------------------------










-------------------------------------------------------------










-------------------------------------------------------------

*On Leap Year Day 1980*










-------------------------------------------------------------

*They're Coming To Get You!!!*









-------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------
*Still one of my Favourites!*









------------------------------------------------------------

*What are The ODDS for these next two??*
-----------------------------------------------------------









------------------------------------------------------------









-----------------------------------------------------------

*Even Bowser Get's in on it!!*









------------------------------------------------------------

*They even have their own Trademark Tattoo!!*










-------------------------------------------------------------

OH! That first Part about My Friend? They say that being your own Best Friend is a Good Idea.

I have to agree with that statement, especially Here & Now!!

*YEP! Ats'a ME! The Birthday Boy Yakking at Ya'll!!*

17 Years Young as of ….well …now it's Yesterday!!

*Best Regards To ALL You Great LJ'ers!!*

Rick His Self


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Me Again …LOL…..

For some reason they wouldn't let me Post the Last Document on "EDIT".

This is it!!! Just in case…... HA!


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

*THAT is why I don't do math ;-)*

Okay let's put it in terms you're familiar with


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Geez Rick, in 2016 you will FINALLY be old enough to vote you young rascal you!

And Muleskinner… Is that some kind of alien language or whut? *;-)*


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Whattya mean grey? Whenever I look in the mirror, I see light black !


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Mike, could be Greek for all I know but I thought it was astronomer-ese. What with those celestial objects and all.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Well Mike! There you go!! i.e. Why Bother???

At first I thought that there were Minimal Replies to this Post because a LOT of Lumberjocks just stay clear of "Non- Shop Talk" Then I noticed, as above *480 Views*

I'm NOT looking for Sympathy or"Happy Birthday Rick" or anything like that.

Fresh out of the Hospital and at 6:00 AM I spent at least 2 Hours gathering and Posting all my above Information.

I USE to do that type of thing on a LOT of Posts. Over the Past 8/10 Months or so, the results are always the same. It SEEMS to be "Who Cares!" OR… They just can't be bothered typing a few words. "Newbies" come on here, ask Questions Galore then don't even watch their own Posts or they've left the Site in 1 or 2 Days.

It never use to be like that. I don't know…maybe it's a sign of the times. One thing for sure! NO more Long Replies for me, unless it's someone I know well or one of my Buddies Posts.

NO Disrespect intended towards You Mike. I guess the Frustration is just getting to me.

OH!! I also saw the other Post by David Grimes that I thought was quite "Innocent". i.e. *" Ok, Who was born on Feb. 29th that is blocked by Mikey and can't respond to that thread ?"* So I told David that you haven't Blocked me and left him a Link back here.

I had NO idea that "Something" was going on. Now I see that it's turned into *"Just Another War Of Words". USELESS & SAD!! Who Wins? Anybody? NO! Who Loses? "To Be Determined" .......*

*GET THIS!!!* I saw a Post that I wanted to have a look at. While there I notice another "Riick". His Signature Line is one of my Old Ones. So I click on his "Home Page" Here: http://lumberjocks.com/Riick It's "Someone" Pretending to be ME!! 7 Posts in 400 Days (BS!) Off The *Site 65 Days ago. *

Actually I did a Capture of his Home Page….









It's an Old Home Page of mine with a few words (Negative) changed.

I'm 95% sure I know who it was due to a "Check I ran on his Avatar and that he Left 65 Days ago

cr1 got the BOOT 51 Days ago… THEN!!* WITHOUT SIGNING IN *he come in the "Back Door" *8 to 10 days later* and changed ALL of his Posts and Home Page, which He DOES know how to do!! To this …....









Plus a Signature Line *"When administration chooses sides …..... this site sucks"* (From Memory)

There is ONE other Person, still on here and "Active" that it might have been. I had a pretty Heavy Run In with HIM a while back.

A few more Checks and I'm going onto "Site Feedback" in a few days with this and it ain't gonne be pretty!! *THIS STINKS!!!*


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, David acts like one of those ankle biting little dogs that are always craving attention. He really does no harm but makes a lot of noise. Kind of like Viking does. Their latest tactic is to diss me online, knowing that it usually takes +24 hours before administrators can get around to deleting their negative posts. So if they become a problem, I will use those same tactics back at them. These guys pretty much act like Rush Limberger and try to verbally badger/bully folks into silence. I just badger back at them when they try it. I know it pisses them off… just like a little terrier who is too small to do any real harm, but with a huge ego yelping at the world.

I know they will flag this post for deletion, yet continue to post crap about me. My only choice is to adopt THEIR tactics and throw their crap back at them. Hi guys!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Goodness gracious, guys.
Lol, Rick, it looks like the fake Rick has been busy too!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Bertha:

Which Fake Rick? This "Fake *Rick*" OR This "Fake *Riick*"?? I guess a "Fake" is a "Fake" and most people probably don't "Give A Fake". ...LOL…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Link to famous Feb 29th birthdays:

http://www.famouswhy.com/Born_Today/2/29.html


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm really late to this party.

I don't know how I've Come upon this thread, but here I am. 
I really never make mention of it to anyone and i don't celebrate in a particularly strange way but I was born on February 29th 1980.

I think of march 1st as my birthday on the off years it's the 60th day of the year and it's good enough for me.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

MIKE - - - WELCOME BACK !

Edit: OOPS, was so excited to see that Mike had possibly returned to us, I didn't check for posting dates, etc. My GREY matter is slower than my fingers. Still - where is he ?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*But, but, but… "rosebudjim" 'ah IZ back!*


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of the LJ dudes - but - I'm glad you are ! Been really quiet around here.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

OMG…....*NO*...........


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

@rosebudjim: "...Been really quiet around here…."

You know, I heard that. Something about "no more religion & politics" threads on LJs. Sounds like something I used to ask for in the past. I guess everything came to a head without me having been around after several months. Can't blame me for that one.

Anyway, glad things are now quiet and that all will have to play nice. I look forward to it.


----------

